# Big news from Mars?



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

This could be interesting..

http://www.npr.org/2012/11/20/165513016/big-news-from-mars-rover-scientists-mum-for-now


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Very odd to make such an opaque announcement. Maybe they found the remains of an ancient iPad? A fragment of Elvis?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

It's probably a fossilized version of one of these guys.










Apparently there will be an official announcement in early December.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. The news is that we might have news. Or not. Those guys must be desperate for attention.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, the kids at the dinner table were reportedly not tremendously excited. I guess its probably something a bit more subtle. But it still must be pretty important, so lets hope they can verify that they did actually have something exciting to report in december.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It wouldn't be fossils. They said the interesting reading came from SAM, so it would have to be a certain element or compound you wouldn't think to find on Mars. Maybe just carbon?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> It wouldn't be fossils. They said the interesting reading came from SAM, so it would have to be a certain element or compound you wouldn't think to find on Mars. Maybe just carbon?


Probably something chemical, but hopefully a bit more exciting than methane.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Look at those cavemen go.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The article said they may or may not have found methane in the soil content, it said methane is a possible sign of life. But they're still checking the data for absolute certainty.

Would be very interesting... might make Mars an even more mysterious place.

I liked this quote from the end of the article:

_Zare says in a way, scientists are like artists. Sharing what they do is a big part of why they get out of bed in the morning.

"How many composers would actually compose music if they were told no one else could listen to their compositions? How many painters would make a painting if they were told no one else could see them?" says Zare. It's the same for scientists. "The great joy of science is to be able to share it. And so you want to say, 'Isn't this interesting? Isn't that cool?' "_


----------

